# Good vibrant Red plants for El Natural?



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Is this even possible?

I know the bright pink/orange is probably impossible... I was just wondering what are some good plants to grow in El Natural that are bright red?



I prefer stem plants rather than crypts... An Echinodorus would be fine. I prefer things easily propogated.

All of my tanks are 10Gs and 5Gs, so I think the red lotus is a bit large... 

Anyone have experiance with these?

Alternanthera? I've seen it in NPT's, but it looks more brown than red..
Cabomba Furcata or Pulcherimma?
Ammania Senegalensis?
Echinodorus Ozelot? How red is this really?
Ludwigia Glandulosa (Ludwigia Peruensis)? (I have repens already.)
Myriophyllum Tuberculatum 'Red'? (Looks brown.)

I'd like to have at least 3-4 plants that are bright red/orange...
If it's impossible (or you want to be helpful ) could you suggest some of the brightest green/yellow plants?

Thanks...


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

I've had a lot of success w/ Rotala rotundifolia in my NPTs, and they've stayed a nice pinkish color. They're stem plants and should be fairly easy to find in the For Sale section.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In my two week old El Natural, the new growth on _Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset' is very pink, bordering on red. With the pale veins, it is quite colorful.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll try the Rotala Indica..

I can't find that Hygrophila Polysperma online.. I'll have to wait and buy it on the forums I guess.
I have a discount so trying to buy everything I can online from sweet aquatics


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

i always had great success with purple/red cabomba and red tiger lotus.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Purple and red cabomba?? Hmm.
I was expecting either-or...

How much light do you use?


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I have an ozelot sword that used to be in my 10g low-tech planted. It pretty much just hung on for 3 years. In low tech, it looks alright- you loose a lot of the variegation and it tends to just be a drab purplish-green. But it stays small too... something to consider. Once I switched to high-tech, it exploded into beautiful reds and greens in a lovely pattern. 

Red root floaters are fun looking but might not contribute what you're looking for to a aquascape.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks.

I'll post pictures when my plants come in...


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I Agree with emily6 other than my ozelots are very red in my low tech tank, other than I cheat a bit and add root tabs near them. The new leaves are dark maroon and have lots of spots, as they age they turn mostly green but still on the red side. One i have had for almost 2 years and it's huge and has sprouted lot of little ones! I wish it would just make a flower stem!


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

I decided on:
Rotala Wallichi
Cabomba Furcata
Crypt Wendtii brown
Crypt Wendtii red
Alternanthera

The alternanthera didn't survive the trip, but the rest are growing really well. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

surprised the A. reineckii didnt make it but the Wallichi did... ussualy its the opposite.

But anyways, you should do very well with the Crypts. The Wallichi and Cabomba furcata make sure you plant them in the brightest spots in the tank and show us how they do for you... because they are maybe the most demanding. 

How much light do you have??


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' form a nice reddish pink color on the leaves so you could try that one but you usually need about 3 wpg to get that type of color in the leaves.


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

I have 1.3wpg of CFL lighting... Cool white 6500k, but the tank also gets a fair amount of indirect sunlight.

So far the ludwigea wallichi is growing well, but the color is an odd purplish-green- more green really.... I like it though...

Cabomba (both green and purple) have good growth. Cabomba purple is keeping it's good rich pink color.

The alternanthera is a bright pruple stem with no leaves. lol. I think I'll leave it in for the snails, maybe it will sprout a leaf spontaneously.
I didn't plant anything exept the crypts in their permenant place... Wanted them to have lots of light for their recovery.


----------

